# alvey side cast reel



## massfisher

Had anyone used these reel before ? Does it cast further than a diawa slx or penn 525mag ?


----------



## Ranger Fishing

I have one that I would sell. It is a very nice reel . I just can;t throw it . I will look at the model # this afternoon when I can get to my shop. $40.00 + shipping


----------



## Ranger Fishing

I also have a DVD to go with it that shows all about the reel .


----------



## massfisher

No thanks! I just want to know if it cast further than convention reel.


----------



## Al Kai

I have one a 4501.

In my hands it can not cast anywhere near as far as my Abu Garcia Blue Yonder.

The strength of this reel lies in its durability and ability to hold alot of line.

The cool factor is also there but don't look for distance when compared to a quality distance casting conventional.


----------



## Yeah nah

Pros 
Hold a LOT of line .
Super simple design. Drop it in the sand and you can rinse it of in the sea...

Cons 
Can be heavy 
line twist ( you have to use good swivels with alveys and it still happens)
1 to 1 retrieve


A decent freespool or spinner will outcast a alvey reel when used by the same person


----------



## massfisher

all.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kenwahoo

I think you didn't really get the answer to your original question.

As far as casting with an Alvey, it depends what you are casting. The Alvey excels with extremely light weights which no conventional reels can match as conventionals need some weight to get going. In the old fibreglass rod days, Alveys used to win distance casting championships. A couple of stats I have are: 2oz level line distance, 512 feet 11 inch & 2 oz unrestricted distance with accuracy, 671 feet 6 inch.

I remember one time on the beach when the breakers were just that little bit farther. Most of us had 12ft rods and spinners. We weren't getting much fish until one bloke came along with his Alvey and 14ft rod. Every cast he made was beyond the breakers and he caught fish with each cast as that's where the fish were.

It's a matter of matching gear. Many don't like Alvey because of weight of reel but Alvey has been improving this aspect. The fact that they are mounted low on the rod provides the balance and comfort. Anyway aren't people changing to low mount their conventionals? The South Africans do and they get great distance but it seems a lot to do with that is the pendulum cast. I think the biggest seller Alvey is their 6.5 inch diameter models.

Newcomers to fishing will find using an Alvey easier than conventionals. the need to educate your thumb and putting up with innumerable birds nests disappears. You can cast with just the bait for pelagics which you cant do with conventionals. Using a sinker to assist casting simply means your bait is going to sink to the bottom which doesnt help catch pelagics. So Alvey have their place. the other advantages others have already pointed to such as the ability to surf being dropped on the sand or being dunked in water. Other reels will just seize up but you can continue fishing with an Alvey.

ken


----------



## beachfishin1

*Alvey 550C-5*

I have an Alvey 550C-5 the when fully spooled takes a full 1/4 lb spool (650) yards of Ande mono. I did build a rod to Alvey specs, large gathering eye 1/2 way up on the rod & low mount reel seat. The blank was rated 4-10 oz. but I found using 2-3 works best. I usually fish the beach in Chesapeake Bay and only break out the big boy for surf at the Virginia Beach oceanfront.


----------



## Destinfishin

*Alvey reel & Al635 rod*

I got an Alvey 550C5 matched with a Al625L 12' rod for Christmas from my family.
I put 20# P lline about 500 yds on the spool and I think it handles great. I have only been down to the beach 3 time this year due to the cold but I live on Choctawachee bay and I have been practicing off my dock. I have been getting better distance than with my spinning rods I use 4 different ones of different length all with 20# mono.
I will agree it is a little different to get used to but I am doing real great with it.
I agree that it handles better with lighter weights 2 to 3 oz heavier is not good.
Hope it helps in the Gulf with the Pomps soon hope this helps::fishing:


----------

